
New 'Warp' Trojan Poses As A Network Router - gkesten
http://www.darkreading.com/vulnerability-management/167901026/security/attacks-breaches/240003641/new-warp-trojan-poses-as-a-network-router.html
======
projct
Believe this is called ARP Spoofing[1], and there are regular tools that can
be used to do this if you're curious, like Ettercap[2].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARP_spoofing>

[2] <http://ettercap.sourceforge.net/>

